# USB sync - Kindle/Mac - how to view Kindle's "My Notes & Marks" on Mac?



## c1029236 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't use internet for syncing. 

How do I view Kindle's "My Notes & Marks" on Mac?

Thanks,
c10


----------

